
Apple Streaming (HLS) supports fragmented MP4, offline playback and offline DRM - schellkenig
https://bitmovin.com/hls-news-wwdc-2016/
======
slederer
the great thing is that also apple moves now to broadly accepted open
standards, which are also compatible to the HTML5 Media Source Extensions,
HbbTV, ATSC3.0, etc.

